# Temperatura Mínima no mês de Setembro de 2009



## Rog (1 Set 2009 às 14:15)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima no mês de Setembro de 2009, registada numa estação oficial em Portugal


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2009 às 14:39)

>5ºC... Mas andará por volta desse valor, provavelmente nas Penhas Douradas ou Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2009 às 14:40)

3,0 ºC a 3,9 ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (1 Set 2009 às 14:45)

Votei: 4,0ºC a 4,9ºC


----------



## David sf (1 Set 2009 às 15:17)

3,0 a 3,9 graus.


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2009 às 15:45)

Talvez *4,0ºC a 4,9ºC* la para o final do mês


----------



## *Dave* (1 Set 2009 às 15:59)

*4ºC* a *4,9ºC*, não acredito que desça mais que isso .


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 17:03)

2,0ºC a 2,9ºC
Tenho esperanças no fim do mês.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2009 às 17:54)

>= 5ºc


----------



## Kraliv (1 Set 2009 às 18:26)

3,0 ºC a 3,9 ºC


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2009 às 19:11)

3,0ºC a 3,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2009 às 19:57)

Votei no intervalo correspondente aos *-1,0ºC a -0,1ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Set 2009 às 19:59)

3ºC a 3.9ºC...
Candidatos: Penhas Douradas, Lamas de Mouro ou Montalegre...


----------



## Veterano (1 Set 2009 às 20:01)

João Soares disse:


> Votei no intervalo correspondente aos *-1,0ºC a -0,1ºC*



  É assim mesmo, João, confesso que votei um pouco menos de frio, mas bem que gostaria de ver uma geadazinha no mês de Setembro.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Set 2009 às 20:03)

>= 5ºc


----------



## meteo (1 Set 2009 às 22:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> >= 5ºc



 

Setembro penso que tem tudo para ser quente,mas lá para o fim do mes vai ter uns dias mais frios,e vai haver uma mínima no intervalo de 2,0 a 2,9


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2009 às 22:47)

meteo disse:


> Setembro penso que tem tudo para ser quente,mas lá para o fim do mes vai ter uns dias mais frios,e vai haver uma mínima no intervalo de 2,0 a 2,9



 era bom que assim fosse, mas não me parece muito


----------



## Minho (1 Set 2009 às 23:38)

2,0ºC a 2,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2009 às 00:29)

*1,0ºC a 1,9ºC*

E porque não?


----------



## kikofra (2 Set 2009 às 01:27)

3,0ºC a 3,9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Set 2009 às 01:43)

Se entre 2 e 3ºC me parece pouco, entre 4 e 5ºC parece-me demais!

Fiquei portanto pelos *3.0 a 3.9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2009 às 02:17)

Votei no invervalo que compreende as temperaturas entre os *2,0ºC* e os *2,9ºC*.


----------



## Kispo (2 Set 2009 às 09:29)

3.0ºC - 3.9ºC


----------



## trepkos (2 Set 2009 às 13:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> >= 5ºc



Também acredito no mesmo 

Welcome to desert.


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2009 às 13:44)

O valor de 5ºC foi já atingido hoje. Por pouco não passava para o intervalo 4,0ºC a 4,9ºC.


----------



## Veterano (2 Set 2009 às 14:11)

Dan disse:


> O valor de 5ºC foi já atingido hoje. Por pouco não passava para o intervalo 4,0ºC a 4,9ºC.



  Penso que ainda vais ver umas geadazitas em Setembro, Dan.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 14:25)

Dan disse:


> O valor de 5ºC foi já atingido hoje. Por pouco não passava para o intervalo 4,0ºC a 4,9ºC.



E como isso são os valores horários já deve ter passado para o próximo intervalo.


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2009 às 14:30)

Veterano disse:


> Penso que ainda vais ver umas geadazitas em Setembro, Dan.



E vai chegar aos negativos :assobio:


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Set 2009 às 15:01)

> a 5,0ºC nem por sombras - vai baixar disso a galope. Mas depois se verá...eu *hoje tive 7,0ºC* e acredito que até ao final do mês num ou noutro dia baixe dos 5,0ºC - e Lamas de Mouro, Montalegre ou Penhas Douradas de certeza vão ter entre *0ºC e 0,9ºC* - aposto nesse intervalo


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2009 às 15:04)

Veterano disse:


> Penso que ainda vais ver umas geadazitas em Setembro, Dan.



Pode ser que sim


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Set 2009 às 16:15)

>= 5ºc ,  ainda é um mês quente...   na minha opinião é claro! Até meados de Novembro, principalmente no sul é claro!


----------



## vitamos (2 Set 2009 às 16:27)

]ToRnAdO[;160098 disse:
			
		

> >= 5ºc ,  ainda é um mês quente...   na minha opinião é claro! Até meados de Novembro, principalmente no sul é claro!



Eu também votei nesse intervalo mas está praticamente perdido. Já hoje houve mínimas a rondarem 5ºC


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2009 às 16:56)

Veterano disse:


> Penso que ainda vais ver umas geadazitas em Setembro, Dan.



Era bom que houvesse umas geadazitas já em Setembro em Bragança, Penso que no ano passado só começou a haver geadas em Outubro


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2009 às 20:21)

>=5ºc.


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2009 às 20:25)

Votei 2,0ºC a 2,9ºC


----------



## Roque (2 Set 2009 às 20:36)

Tenho uma duvida
Lamas do Mouro e a cidade mais fria nao e?


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Set 2009 às 20:45)

Roque disse:


> Tenho uma duvida
> Lamas do Mouro e a* cidade *mais fria nao e?



Correcção: Lamas de Mouro é uma localidade - *aldeia* - localizada no alto Minho interior e pertence ao concelho de Melgaço.
É fria mas não necessariamente a localidade mais fria - estará ao nível de Montalegre, se bem que no verão será efectivamente a localidade mais fria com estação meteorológica do IM - isto pelo que tenho visto ao longo dos anos. mas alguém me corrija se estiver muito enganado...


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 22:49)

Roque disse:


> Tenho uma duvida
> Lamas do Mouro e a cidade mais fria nao e?



A estação do IM com temperaturas mais baixas ao longo do ano costuma ser as Penhas Douradas. A cidade mais fria em Portugal é Bragança. E a região mais fria de Portugal Continental deve ser a Torre na Estrela.


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2009 às 12:13)

O intervalo >=5ºC acho que já foi. Parece que ontem em Carrazeda de Anciães a mínima foi mesmo inferior a 5ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2009 às 12:29)

Passou ao intervalo 4ºC a 4,9ºC por agora:


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2009 às 17:00)

0,0ºC a 0,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2009 às 07:26)

As duas primeiras opções já podem ser riscadas


----------



## irpsit (17 Set 2009 às 09:32)

Isso é uma noite fresquinha!!



João Soares disse:


> As duas primeiras opções já podem ser riscadas


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2009 às 16:40)

Por não ter sido divulgado o valor mínimo da temperatura mínima registada em Portugal no mês de Setembro, fez-se uma análise dos extremos diários das EMAs, concluindo-se que a temperatura mínima registada foi em Montalegre no dia 17 de Setembro.





Apesar de ter sido no limite, o intervalo vencedor foi: _*3,0ºC a 3,9ºC *_.

Os vencedores foram:* Daniel Vilão, David sf, F_R, joseoliveira, kikofra, Kispo, Kraliv, mr. phillip*

Parabéns!


----------



## N_Fig (9 Nov 2009 às 22:28)

Parabéns aos vencedores.


----------

